# Plywood Box Construction?



## Geofract (2 Feb 2015)

I wanted to ask those that know better, if my proposed construction method for some ply boxes is reasonable.

I plan to make a few different pieces of furniture around this basic box, either by adding shelves and/or doors, so this is just the basic carcass.

It would be 800 x 800 x 400 mm, from 24 mm thick ply. The back panel would be 15 or 18 mm thick ply with 3 pocket holes per side. Each corner has a glued rabbet joint, relatively thin on one side ~5mm. I hope that makes sense.







I plan to add some feet to the base too, but haven't decided how to tackle that yet.

I guess in theory I could route a rabbet for a back panel instead of pocket holes, but I am trying to avoid buying a router for the minute.

Does this look viable?


----------



## Brentingby (2 Feb 2015)

I think it's viable but if you can cut the rebates on the ends of the top and bottom, why not cut them on the back edges, too, and insert the back panel? Skip the pocket screws.

I would put the rebates on the sides so the top has something to bear on when there is weight added to it.


----------



## Geofract (2 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the reply Brentingby.

I was going to make the rebates with a table saw for the sides. I can just see I have been rather thick, as I could do the same for the back panel!

Thanks for the tip re-rebates for the top, I'll swap them over.


----------



## Brentingby (2 Feb 2015)

It could be that the box in your illustration is laying on its side.


----------



## Geofract (3 Feb 2015)

Exactly 

I wonder now, if the back needs to be as thick as I had imagined. I want a back panel to stop the thing turning into a parallelogram, but perhaps now I can get away with 6mm thick?


----------



## Brentingby (4 Feb 2015)

Could be a challenge to use pocket screws but glue would probably be enough. I might think about 12 mm if you can get it.


----------



## Geofract (4 Feb 2015)

Oh sorry, I should have said I will now abandon pocket holes, as I shall create a rebate instead. 12mm, for a rebated back panel, or maybe 9mm?

I still haven't even bought a TS you know! I was really set on a Makita MLT100, but the reviews are so mixed, it really makes me unsure about it. Anyway, meanwhile I'm trying to get designs resolved, to help me work out how to build everything.

Thanks again.


----------



## Brentingby (5 Feb 2015)

No need to apologise. I was certain you wouldn't use pocket screws in a thin back. 

I can't give you advice on the saw but it's a good idea to plan your work as you have been. Maybe a circular saw on a track with a good blade could be an option?


----------



## Geofract (5 Feb 2015)

Since you mention Track saws Brentingby, I had thought about building one of these Track-saw type of affairs - in this post here... combined-crosscut-trim-slot-jig-long-but-lots-of-pics-t32019.html

I wonder to myself if I can build such a thing accurately enough though. I'm not even sure what tools I would need . I may ask about this on the original thread.

It's all a bit of a puzzle at the moment


----------

